# bleach question



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

How much Clorox to a gallon of water to disinfect a loft ? Everything is painted and waterproof . 

I scrape , brush and blast it with the garden hose twice a week anyway . I just found a 2 gallon pump up sprayer like used for weeds etc in my garage that I forgot I even had . ( I cleaned it out good and it works  ) I'm thinking that would make a quick way to disinfect . Give it a good bleach mixture soaking and then rinse . Clorox would be safe ( and cheap ) wouldnt it ... or do you recomend something else ? 



Hambone


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you remove the birds to use the bleach? Bleach is very effective disinfectant and it's also very toxic to all living beings especially bird's sensitive lungs. The best thing would be to remove the birds, disinfect, air dry and then put the birds back in.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hambone, The recommended blend for a water/bleach mixture to disinfect is *one half cup of bleach **to a galloon of water*. Please insure the area is good and dry before you place your pigeons in their quarters.I treated my coop late summer and just rinsed it out a couple of times with water after surface sweeping in the fall and early winter. Mine is due again.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes , the birds will be out when I clean . My birds come and go out of the loft as they please pretty much all day , and I'll just make sure they cant get back in for several hours until the smell is gone . My loft is half aviary and its really dry here so it will dry out fast . 

gotcha Victor ....1/2 cup to gallon . From the sound of your post its not really a requirement to disinfect that often then . Couple times a year maybe ? 

I read about fungus and mold etc that grows in pigeoon poop so it tends to spook me a bit . I dont see how any organisms could survive long here anyway because its so dry . I do try and NOT breath their dust anyway , I have allergies so I'm pretty cautious for that reason. 

Thanks , Hambone


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

No loft can be too clean so your doing a good thing there but blasting with a garden hose twice a week is over kill IMHO, I just couldn't imagine getting the floor wet twice a week and the birds not getting sick in some way because it does take time for a floor to dry out and a damp environment is our worst enemy for sure, so scrape and scrape but keep that floor dry as all hell but take it easy on yourself this is suppose to be a fun hobby don't make it a chore so you end up hating the thing you love!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Guess I might be chewed up over this.....I never disinfect! I scrape the poop out of the nest boxes daily and have deep litter on the floor. My birds have built their own immunity and are never ill. Having said this, I am not racing and they don't have contact with other pigeons.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> No loft can be too clean so your doing a good thing there but blasting with a garden hose twice a week is over kill IMHO, I just couldn't imagine getting the floor wet twice a week and the birds not getting sick in some way because it does take time for a floor to dry out and a damp environment is our worst enemy for sure, so scrape and scrape but keep that floor dry as all hell but take it easy on yourself this is suppose to be a fun hobby don't make it a chore so you end up hating the thing you love!



Gee, im guilty of blasting with hose too, though once a week.
My loft is in a sunny position and remains dry too, however im worried about this dampness causing illness paragraph, Can anyone point to a link about the types of illness caused by the damp?
Thanks


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

"It is difficult to control diseases in dark, damp lofts or lofts with dirt floors. The best floor is wooden (marine or form ply) rather than concrete or wire, the ceiling and walls need to be lined in order to prevent the condensation that predisposes the flock to "respiratory", bacterial and fungal related illnesses. An open flight area is an under estimated but necessary part of every pigeon loft, because of the health benefits provided by direct sunlight. The water containers need to be of stainless steel or glass and elevated off the ground to prevent moisture in the loft."

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/show.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> Guess I might be chewed up over this.....I never disinfect! I scrape the poop out of the nest boxes daily and have deep litter on the floor. My birds have built their own immunity and are never ill. Having said this, *I am not racing and they don't have contact with other pigeons.*


That is a big part of why you don't have any problems. I assume that you don't bring many, if any new birds in either? YOUR birds are or have become immune to THEIR surroundings. 
I doubt you would get away with this if you raced your birds or if they mingled with other birds, without constantly medicating.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonpoo said:


> Guess I might be chewed up over this.....I never disinfect! I scrape the poop out of the nest boxes daily and have deep litter on the floor. My birds have built their own immunity and are never ill. Having said this, I am not racing and they don't have contact with other pigeons.


I do the deep litter method with my bantam chickens, and It works great for a closed flock, I just stir it up and replace shavings every so often, and mother nature breaks it down to compost and keeps benificials alive that keeps a natural balance. but I can't see me doing the same for the pijies as the dust of the litter I think will be too much in a loft with a wood floor. I think I will just scrape and keep the hose out of there and if I had to disinfect just use a light sprayer once in a while. but I will have a closed flock for the most part also. what kind of litter do you use?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> That is a big part of why you don't have any problems. I assume that you don't bring many, if any new birds in either? YOUR birds are or have become immune to THEIR surroundings.
> I doubt you would get away with this if you raced your birds or if they mingled with other birds, without constantly medicating.


No Renee, I don't bring in other birds - the occasional lost racer will trap with them. I train them with a friend's racers but they are not basketed together. 
I use garlic and cider vinegar in the water and have meds on hand but, touch wood, never have needed them.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I disinfect my small loft daily with pet safe disinfectant, I don't scrape at all, I hose away any mess, disinfect and then rub dry with a tea towel- the floor in there is lino so I don't have the problems you would get if your soaked wood daily, I've found it's alot quicker than scraping.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> I do the deep litter method with my bantam chickens, and It works great for a closed flock, I just stir it up and replace shavings every so often, and mother nature breaks it down to compost and keeps benificials alive that keeps a natural balance. but I can't see me doing the same for the pijies as the dust of the litter I think will be too much in a loft with a wood floor. I think I will just scrape and keep the hose out of there and if I had to disinfect just use a light sprayer once in a while. but I will have a closed flock for the most part also. what kind of litter do you use?


Sorry, I missed this!

I use Easibed. I don't know if it's only available in the UK.. It's a dustfree white wood fibre primarily an equine bedding but lots of fanciers here use it.

I do know that my birds are very happy on it, the droppings fall through and turn to powder. The only downside is that it sticks to my shoes and leaves a trail from the loft to my house!


----------

